
Read a job application from Steve Jobs from 3 years before he cofounded Apple - SQL2219
http://www.businessinsider.com/steve-jobs-job-application-3-years-before-apple-auction-2018-3?lipi=urn%3Ali%3Apage%3Ad_flagship3_feed%3BBx%2B8vsh8RDWBJMBVPM5c2g%3D%3D&licu=urn%3Ali%3Acontrol%3Ad_flagship3_feed-object
======
mankash666
His handwriting prior to calligraphy training sucked.

